# Angelus and Darla our FW's



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]

Angelus-our gobby little Foreign White lad







[/URL][/IMG]
Darla-our Foreign White Heffalump







[/URL][/IMG]
Angelus again-coz he's that cheeky!
In between being on here we managed to snap a few cheeky shots and these were ready and i couldn't wait


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

He he they are gorgeous Kelly, what were they saying?!!!


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

They are so lovely - Darla looks like she's singing a really good song in the middle one!
I can't get over how kittens change daily


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Angelus likes to try and recruit the other kittys to join the Wearekittenarmy-bescared cult and even tries to recruit meDarla was like where is everyone...i want my mums...NOW


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

Lovely kittens!! How great are their ears!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hehe, Kelly, they are cute. They look like they are singing for their supper, lol*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

little cuties,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

pmsl, I love vocal kitties. I've got one called Golly Gobsh*te, which is embarassing at the vets, lol. They are lovely


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

love the pics, they are very cute, real sweeties


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

mattyh said:


> Lovely kittens!! How great are their ears!!


We're a lover of ears too MattyhAngelus reminds me of well was gonna say Dumbo-but...it's Pinky from Pinky and the brainI know i'm evil but seriously his ears are rather noticeable-just relieved he can't run too fast just yet-though he motors his gob(must have been answering your GS Chrissy)as much as his legsGlad you all like-their will be more


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

They are just soooooo cute!!!!

They are great at posing for the camera.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

great pics!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

bcde120 said:


> My wife has always liked ******* older men. Her previous Husband was 17 years older than she was. Since their divorce she has dated a couple older guys that I know of. Therefore, I would say she ****ed four or five old guys. I have often wondered if she missed old cock once we hooked up. A little history, we are both 45 and I like to explore and while my wife is quite reserved when it real home made sex videos to sex. Or so I thought.


I am very confused now.. and quite terrified


----------



## starlight (Jun 5, 2008)

I've noticed theres a few of those posts scattered around some of the boards. Obviously someone must be getting some sort of pleasure from posting these!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Great pics of adorable babies 

Whats with the posts of late? Are we now a swinging forum lol


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Great pics of adorable babies
> 
> Whats with the posts of late? Are we now a swinging forum lol


Cheeekkyy B******SMust have missed these,i hope they didn't post them near the pics of my darling kitts-and if they did....well probably be best if i don't post what i pray for them Thanks Debbie-they as ever really are and are really going for it now-like we are kitten army and we do rule!LOl


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Great pics of adorable babies
> 
> Whats with the posts of late? Are we now a swinging forum lol


i see it to.. discusting wernt it 

Anyways wat gorgeous babys...loving the earholes lol.


----------

